# Multicolor Marble x Orange Dragon



## plazuk1986

I am getting a pair of imports for my first breeding attempt.
Male is a blue, turquoise, white, orange marble PK with red spots of his anal fin and one on his dorsal, he has it all... Female in "orange dragon" HMPK, she has red/orange fins with white tail that has black outline, half her body is nice orange and half white dragon scales.

I'm hope I will get at lest a few interesting looking marbles, what do you think?


----------



## mjfa

Don't forget to post some photos of your breeding pair once they get home.


----------



## GazHMPK

Can't wait too see the results. Marble betta is always interesting, they change colors so many times. 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## plazuk1986

I managed to take this very professional looking photo of a male. Female did not like my phone and I had no patience so her pic will have to wait.

Hope this bad pic is good enough for now =) 









Sent from my EVA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## plazuk1986

Caught female by surprise and took a better photo of the male too.









Sent from my EVA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## astrummortis

Gorgeous fish! :d


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

Welcome to the Forum! :wave:

Both Betta are beautiful!!!

I hope you take this in the spirit it is meant:

Your boy is a multi-color but not a marble. Note that marbles do not have banding like your boy. Defined by the International Betta Congress (governing body for Betta enthusiasts):

"The Marble Betta, like the Butterfly, is a Patterned Betta. However, it is variegated in a different manner. The key differences are the lack of fin banding and the presence of other colors on the body in a 'marbled' effect. Two types of Marbles exist, the 'Traditional Marble' and the newer 'Colored Marble' which may have many colors other than the black/flesh/white combination. Though cellophane is sometimes considered to be a genetic marble variant, it is not classed as a marble phenotypically. The fins and body must show at least two colors. These must include a light and dark color mix. Fish exhibiting sharp 'edges' to the marbling pattern are preferred over those with blended colors."

While a multi is:

"This designation is for Bettas with two, preferably three or more colors that do not fit into any of the other patterned categories. Ideally, the colors are in high contrast to each other. The colors are those normally seen in Bettas. However, simply having the head alone a different color or only having a different color (Black head in traditional iridescent colors) or only having a different color on the tip of the ventrals is not sufficient to be designated as Multicolor. Judges need be particularly cautious of Bettas shown as Multicolor that show as a second color only a fine wash, such as a 'Blue with a bad Red wash.' which is not sufficient."

Your girl is a lovely orange and white but she is a normal scale; not a Dragon. A Dragon should have a solid opaque body with thick scales that look as if they've been brushed with thick paint. Their scales should look like a knight's armor.

Whether one shows or not, the IBC judge's PDF is a really good reference for types, patterns and colors because oftentimes sellers get it wrong. You might want to join or at least download from the link below (and free issues of "Flare").

Best of luck to you in your breeding program!

Click on Exhibition Standards for right download:
https://www.ibcbettas.org/download/1498/


----------



## plazuk1986

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Welcome to the Forum! :wave:
> 
> Both Betta are beautiful!!!
> 
> I hope you take this in the spirit it is meant:
> 
> Your boy is a multi-color but not a marble. Note that marbles do not have banding like your boy. Defined by the International Betta Congress (governing body for Betta enthusiasts):
> 
> "The Marble Betta, like the Butterfly, is a Patterned Betta. However, it is variegated in a different manner. The key differences are the lack of fin banding and the presence of other colors on the body in a 'marbled' effect. Two types of Marbles exist, the 'Traditional Marble' and the newer 'Colored Marble' which may have many colors other than the black/flesh/white combination. Though cellophane is sometimes considered to be a genetic marble variant, it is not classed as a marble phenotypically. The fins and body must show at least two colors. These must include a light and dark color mix. Fish exhibiting sharp 'edges' to the marbling pattern are preferred over those with blended colors."
> 
> While a multi is:
> 
> "This designation is for Bettas with two, preferably three or more colors that do not fit into any of the other patterned categories. Ideally, the colors are in high contrast to each other. The colors are those normally seen in Bettas. However, simply having the head alone a different color or only having a different color (Black head in traditional iridescent colors) or only having a different color on the tip of the ventrals is not sufficient to be designated as Multicolor. Judges need be particularly cautious of Bettas shown as Multicolor that show as a second color only a fine wash, such as a 'Blue with a bad Red wash.' which is not sufficient."
> 
> Your girl is a lovely orange and white but she is a normal scale; not a Dragon. A Dragon should have a solid opaque body with thick scales that look as if they've been brushed with thick paint. Their scales should look like a knight's armor.
> 
> Whether one shows or not, the IBC judge's PDF is a really good reference for types, patterns and colors because oftentimes sellers get it wrong. You might want to join or at least download from the link below (and free issues of "Flare").
> 
> Best of luck to you in your breeding program!
> 
> Click on Exhibition Standards for right download:
> https://www.ibcbettas.org/download/1498/



Wow, that was a very informative reply. Many thanks 

I think the female was labelled as "dragon" is because her white scales, even though not too thick looking, have a very nice, strong, pearly sheen in the right light.
As for the male, I fell in love with him so much I did not even question his label lol

Now I'm in a pickle. All the research I did was on marbles and their offspring. I did not care much about other patterns so now I don't really know what to expect. It's both exciting and terrifying 

Also, male is a bit on a skinny side so it may take time before we can progress.


----------



## GazHMPK

Hey and Welcome to the forum

The female seems to look to old and big for the male if you're trying to breed them, it would be really hard for the male to wrap around her and there is also a chance the female might be more aggressive then the male. But overall your male has very nice colors and I'm just giving a heads up, dont want his fins being all damaged. 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## plazuk1986

They both are roughly 3.5cm head to tail but female sure is much bulkier and looks like she can kick some butts... but like I said, male is a bit skinny and I hope some TLC will get him into shape. 
All I can do now is hope for the best.
Thanks for Your concern GazHMPK


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

plazuk1986 said:


> Wow, that was a very informative reply. Many thanks
> 
> I think the female was labelled as "dragon" is because her white scales, even though not too thick looking, have a very nice, strong, pearly sheen in the right light.
> As for the male, I fell in love with him so much I did not even question his label lol
> 
> Now I'm in a pickle. All the research I did was on marbles and their offspring. I did not care much about other patterns so now I don't really know what to expect. It's both exciting and terrifying
> 
> Also, male is a bit on a skinny side so it may take time before we can progress.


This makes me feel much better. I see so many people who have received mislabeled Betta and am torn between educating and letting well enough alone. But I finally decided if a forum's purpose is to educate not only the OP but anyone else reading I might as well put on the flame suit.  

For instance, I see so many who call metallic Betta "dragons;" this is especially true if the Betta is has black fins. :dunno: The difference is a Dragon *must not* have a metallic sheen; it must be opaque and is usually pure white like your girl's scales. In future, if you are identifying and the scales are not opaque you know the seller has mislabeled a Betta. Now you can differentiate between the two. So there's another little tidbit for you. ;-)

I think you are in for a fun time as you see what you produce from this pairing as they are very nice specimens. You might get some really interesting colors. Can't wait to see them.


----------



## plazuk1986

I started letting male and female see each other over the weekend.
Female does not seem to be impressed by the male but she will flare at her reflection.
Male, when he sees female, goes nuts, not only does he flare at her, he swims all around the tank like he does not know what to do with himself.

Not a good start of a relationship is it?

Anyways, male is gaining weight steadily and both seem happy in their new homes.

Sent from my EVA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## GazHMPK

There is reflection for the female betta tank. That is what's causing her to flare at the other side. Try covering the other side with a light color paper as darker background can cause a reflection.


----------



## plazuk1986

GazHMPK said:


> There is reflection for the female betta tank. That is what's causing her to flare at the other side. Try covering the other side with a light color paper as darker background can cause a reflection.


That was a good advice, divider between them was a black plastic =) swapped it for a white printing paper and she is not spending so much time on this side anymore.

In other news, female is changing colour. She now has, barely visible, blue edge on her anal fin and turquoise on her caudal. Also, pearly sheen on her white scales is now yellow-green. She is going to be a a butterfly just like the male =)

Sent from my EVA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## plazuk1986

My first spawn was planned for next week as temperature was to rise to 25degrees and up but unfortunately that's been pushed to the first week of July...
Female is getting round from the eggs but now I'm worried, since I have to wait at least three more weeks for the right conditions, is this not to long? Will she keep the eggs for a this long or just drop them?
Maybe I should just get a heater and face the wrath of my husband? =) 

Thing is, I planned this whole betta breeding project as an experiment for this summer, like people do with outdoor ponds but indoors. Only reason hubby did not mind much is because I said it will not cost him any money =)
It would be really awesome if someone could confirm my girl will not drop her eggs before time is right.

Sent from my EVA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## plazuk1986

Male and female are both in the breeding tub, female in her glass protection. They both seem very interested in each other. Male has already build a nice bubble nest.
I'm going to release he tomorrow and we'll see if we get a successful spawn or a complete fiasco.
Tried to take photos but turned out dark and blurry. I did not want to disturb them too much.

Big day tomorrow... I don't think I will be able to sleep at all tonight =)

Sent from my EVA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## plazuk1986

Made this video of my fish. It is a really bad video (no light and through plastic) but you can see male flaring at female in the first half, second half is just him building the nest.
I made this video just to show the ones who are curious what the males form is like. Unfortunately you wont be able to see just how vibrant his colours are.


----------



## plazuk1986

I released female at 8:15 am this morning and they went at it straight away. I was surprised by how gentle they were with each other. There vere many successful and failed wraps but by 1pm they were done so, I removed the female before male got any ideas.

There is not one scale missing, not a fin thorn. They really are a good fit. 

I just went with a torch to see how many eggs is there and I think there's somewhere around 20+ 
Not too many but it's what I expected for their first try especially since the first few wraps I saw male diving for eggs but not spitting them into the nest.

Hopefully the eggs will hatch and, I have to admit, for my first spawn ever, I glad it's a small one =)

Fingers crossed for the babies. They are in a room temp of 80f. All the live food ready and I can stop worrying about the parents for a moment. 
I could use at least one baby though, so that I know if there's a reason to start again next month or maybe get another pair now.

Sent from my EVA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## plazuk1986

Just noticed first fry trying to wiggle its way out of the egg!!
Approximately 30hours after spawning is a LOT earlier than I expected. Since I have no heater and night temperature is a bit lower (day 25-28, night 20-22) I thought hatching will take longer than usual. 

Even if this spawn die, at least I know none of my bettas are infertile but I may need to use a heater with the next spawn. 
All depends on how this first batch does.
Temp is to drop for a week on the 6th than go back up again.

Male looks tired and bored, thank heaven's he will not have to be in there much longer.

Sent from my EVA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## plazuk1986

There seems to be a lot more fry than I thought. In the first photo you can see what to me looks like hundreds of tails...

I'm testing my BBS to see if it's a good batch, if not, there's still time to buy more.

Vinegar eels on a standby and I just remembered I forgot to buy coffee filters....









Sent from my EVA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## plazuk1986

As of yesterday the fry are free swimming, male removed this morning for a well deserved rest. 
I added some vinegar eels into the tank for the bigger fry but noone seems to be interested in them just yet. I can't blame the fry when eels are about half their body length =)
There is a ton of plants in the tub and I just added water lettuce from my shrimp tank. The fry should have enough of microorganisms to get them going. I saw some white little dots moving around on the walls.

I will start small water changes today, just to replace water after cleaning the bottom of the tub. I saw one fry on the bottom, not sure if dead or just resting, will confirm after the maintenance.

It's quite overwhelming to thing that the easy part is over and now the babies rely on me but honestly I could not be happier.

Sent from my EVA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## plazuk1986

Fry are eating vinegar eel and I only lost one that I could see. They do not seem to be getting any bigger but that may be due to my constantly watching them and probably why I can't see any difference?

I added water wisteria to the grow out tank a week ago and now it's overrun by millions of tiny snails...could anyone recommend a snail killer snail that will not leave milion eggs all over the tank?

Also, can fry eat cyclops? 

Sent from my EVA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## plazuk1986

6 of the fry are now dead. One on first day, two the next, three today. Awesome.

I blame it on overfeeding as there was many microworms on the bottom of the tub. 
One of the coffee filters had a hole and I lost a lot of vinegar eels, hope I have enough to feed the fry that still keeps close to the surface. 
I'll try to feed less but more often. 

I'm pretty sure I'll kill this first spawn with the lack of experience. Never had to feed fry that could only eat live foods and could not stand water changes. Than again, some people had luck with egg yolk, I may try that.

I guess I was to hasty with microworms but so many of the fry now stays at the bottom searching for food.

I also sucked up quite a few fry while cleaning the tub so those will probably turn up dead tomorrow.

P.S. some of the dead fry were deformed so it can't all be me.

Sent from my EVA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## plazuk1986

Found five dead fry today and I also noticed something. Some of the dead fry are sort of swollen, bigger than other dead fry and white, does that mean anything to anybody? 
Anyways, fry are now 5days since free swimming and some people had moved on to bbs by now and I still have fry barely big enough for microworms.
I feel like at this rate I would be lucky to be left with any fry and, as a bonus, I am not gaining any experience because I don't even know what I'm doing wrong. Am I overfeeding, am I not feeding enough. Is there a problem with water changes or some disease. I've no clue!

Anyways, I have asked few questions on here and was left without a answers, I can only assume noone really reads this.

Sent from my EVA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## GazHMPK

plazuk1986 said:


> Found five dead fry today and I also noticed something. Some of the dead fry are sort of swollen, bigger than other dead fry and white, does that mean anything to anybody?
> Anyways, fry are now 5days since free swimming and some people had moved on to bbs by now and I still have fry barely big enough for microworms.
> I feel like at this rate I would be lucky to be left with any fry and, as a bonus, I am not gaining any experience because I don't even know what I'm doing wrong. Am I overfeeding, am I not feeding enough. Is there a problem with water changes or some disease. I've no clue!
> 
> Anyways, I have asked few questions on here and was left without a answers, I can only assume noone really reads this.
> 
> Sent from my EVA-L09 using Tapatalk


You're asking at the wrong area.

Do you have any photos of your fry?

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## plazuk1986

I thought why make several new posts when I can ask here, my mistake I suppose =) 
Here is photo of the fry, there weren't 5dead just 3, two must've been sleeping or something. 
Also, I am overrun by ramshorn snail everywhere. I even have some in my fry tank and I was so careful :/









Sent from my EVA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## plazuk1986

I bred them in a 40litre tub filled with no more than 10 litres of water. It's shallow but has a rather large footprint and the fry is scattered all over. I thought water will be easier to keep clean that way.
And You're right, it's not easy to distribute the food to everybody.

I started BBS last night, something I should've done days ago...
No dead fry this morning so that's a good news.
Bad news is my partner caught a betta bug and is talking about buying another pair to breed. I tried to explain to him it will bring more cost than just price of the fish but it's like he can't hear me lol 
One pair is enough for me =)

Sent from my EVA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## plazuk1986

Since I started feeding fry with BBS there is no dead fry that I could find. Although there may always be some in the plants or eaten by the army of snail.
Some of the fry seem to only stay by the surface and do not move much. Those are the ones I almost never see eating bbs and are much smaller than the others. 

I got me a giant, 150ml syringe for water changes. It's easier to use than turkey baster and easier to clean too. 

Hitchhiker snails are now taking over the tanks making large, daily water changes inevitable. I decided against drip method and just squirt fresh water from my monster syringe into the tub, gently, into the plants. 
I wanted to take photos of the tub to count the fry but there is so much snail poop it would be an impossible task. I'll wait until they get bigger.

Parents are doing good recovering although my girl got a little pale. Maybe she got stronger colours in breeding mode and now is back to her normal self? Hopefully.


Sent from my EVA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## plazuk1986

I had this idea. If the smallest fry wont eat the bbs, why not give them walter worms they were eating before? Worked quite well. I saw all of they fry eating worms and only saw a couple of dead ones so I guess it worked. Hopefully they can still bounce back, although, I'm worried they may be stunned at this point and I may have to cull them anyway. Still I could not bare the thought of just doing nothing and letting them die...

Bad news, temp droped by about 3 degrees Celsius and is to drop to 22-23°c for the next couple of weeks.
This will be a real challenge for the fry and I know only the strongest will survive but that's the whole point of not having a heater, let nature do it's job.

I have to say, if people bred bettas for hardiness rather than quantity or colours, these fish would have been better off =)
Just saying, I get these are tropical fish but nowhere in the world temperature is constant for months and months. I would not want my fish feel like they're in some breeding camp where their instinct constantly tells them they HAVE to breed because temperature if right...for 12months of their lives? After they can't breed anymore they are still kept at the high, summer temperature, no regards for season change? Winter in bettas home countries can be quite harsh, compared to the summer, and they deal just like every other creature.
Home bred fish are far to delicate in my opinion.
It's funny how every now and again you see in the forums how people freak out because their heater broke, I know, I've been there. Where in the wild things happen, weather can suddenly change to worse and fish just deal with it. Strong ones do anyway. But that's what evolution is all about isn't it? It's just like how we threat people with some disease where the disease could sometime die with the carrier...cruel but that's how you keep the species strong and ultimately save lives, no? Instead, we make ours weaker.
Just like we do with fish. We keep them in temperature that is "just right", we sterilize our equipment, making them weaker and weaker, generation after generation.

If anyone has actually read all this, sorry for a long post that has very little to do with "spawn logs" but I don't really have anyone to say this to so, here it is, just some philosophical mumbling of someone under influence =) 

Sent from my EVA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## LizzardBeast5309

How are they doing now?


----------



## plazuk1986

LizzardBeast5309 said:


> How are they doing now?


Fry are doing fine, thanks for asking. For some reason I did not get a notification so, sorry for a late reply.

Since my lat post I can't remember finding any dead fry although there are still some tiny ones. Sizes very, some fry are half the size of the others. Still, I thought they'd be bigger by now as the first month is almost behind us.
Anyways, fry now know that when I open the cover it's feeding time. Make feeding easier but water changes a little harder. I use small syringe for feeding and large one for water changes, when fry see the large one they think it's feeding time and end in a current of new water being added. Silly things.

Now I'm kind of worried about them taking their first breath as I've read not all fry survive that.
I was originally planning to spawn my bettas two, maybe three times but now that I see how much fry there is from just that one spawn, I have my doubts.

I'll check-in again after first fry start breathing air. 

Sent from my EVA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## LizzardBeast5309

I look forward to it! I want to breed one day and I feel as though your experiences can help all beginners. Please keep us updated! I’ve heard the first one is always hard! Don’t be discouraged.


----------



## plazuk1986

Quick update. All fry are doing fine, no deaths that I'm aware of. Could not do water changes in any of my tank for quite a while because of a medical condition but I don't think it affected the fry much.

From Friday there is going to be another temperature drop, longer one this time, lasting at least a week. Fry did well the last time, although it was only 3days. We'll see.
I'm planning to reduce feeding because of the lowered metabolism caused by low temperature and the should do just as well as they did the last time. Hopefully temperature drop will not last longer than a week.

Either way, this is going to be a good test for my little experiment. 

Sent from my EVA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## plazuk1986

Standard english weather returned to UK and with it died all my plans for next no heater breeding of my beautiful pair (unless I convince hubby somehow lol)
I still have at leas 50fry, maybe that's enough anyways.
I have fry in different sizes. Few giant 1cm, quite a few tiny 5mm and rest in between. The biggest ones are starting to show colours and, even through lite in there is crap, I'm pretty sure one is going to be orange! If I can get at least a few orange-white or better yet orange-white with a splash of blue, my goal will be reached and I can call it a success.

Now that temperature droped to an average 22°c, my babies will take forever to grow. Started feeding grindal worms every other day. No idea how to get fry eating dry foods. 

Also, forgot to mention, I found a fry that had what I can only describe as cotton mouth... he was the guinea pig from my other post so I can't really tell that was with him but other fry seem fine for now.

Sent from my EVA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## plazuk1986

Fry in the grow out tank are doing well but I still saw one fry eating another. Weird. 
The biggest fry show nice blue and orange coloration, some are either orange or just have orange bits. There seems to be more orange than blue. But that can change.
Betta daddy is not almost completely aqua blue, barely any white on him and even lost some of his orange fins. A little disappearing I have to say but at least his bride stays the same. 
Male betta does not seem to be very happy, he does not swim to much has clamped fins. He eats ok and is always happy when he sees me so I think he may just be lonely. I've been neglecting his mirror exercises.
I think I may try and breed my pair again even though temperature is about 22degrees.

Male pic before and now and a photo of fry that won't stay still.










Sent from my EVA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## BettaStud

how old are your fry?


----------



## plazuk1986

BettaStud said:


> how old are your fry?


A little under two months.

Sent from my EVA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## plazuk1986

After separating the fry and increasing the volume of water changes, the fry has grown quite a bit. There is 20big ones in the grow out tank and 50 or more still in the breeding tank. I feed mostly grindal worms now and have ordered repashy gel food. Hope they'll like it. Any suggestions for first dry/gel food are welcome. I was going t feed daphnia but my whole culture died overnight. No idea why.

In other news, my beautiful Butterfly Torpedo has velvet...I tried salt and now I'm trying copper. So far no improvement, in fact, he is getting worse. Even though I use same equipment for water changes, noone else has any issues, hopefully it'll stay this way although I am quite worried.

Sent from my EVA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## plazuk1986

Moved the rest of the fry to the grow out tank and was forced to add a heater as temperature is to go below 17°c in couple of weeks. I used the opportunity to increase temperature now as its easier to get fish from 23 to 26 than from 20 to 26.

I hope the big guys won't eat their smaller siblings.

Daddy is getting worse. Copper treatment did nothing for him and now he spends his days on the bottom of his tank. His lady is still in great shape but he doesn't have the strength to impress her anymore and now she is no longer interested in him during their date nights. Not sure if I should torture him with another medication just yet.

I ordered new daphnia culture and already set up two tubs for them. I have to re order repashy for some reason but fry seem to enjoy Discus Bio Gold. Who knew.

My experiment ends here. I wanted to raise fry without heater to raise tough and resilient fry but I was promised long and hot summer and it ended rather soon. 
I can now honestly say, stable high temperature are not essential in breeding bettas however my fry is about a month behind same age bettas of other breeders as far as size goes. Except for the big guys. 

I have now got about 80 fry in various sizes. That is going to take a whole lot of jars/water bottles/tank dividers. Hope I can rehome them all before Christmas as it's a good time for impulse buy and bad time for bettas.
I will post photos of the fry once they are big enough.

Sent from my EVA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## BettaStud

We need a picture update


----------



## plazuk1986

Here You go. Not very best pics I'm afraid and don't show all the fish but you can see how much they very in size. The two big ones I'm holding are the biggest of them all. Because of my health issues I could not take care of the as best that I should although I'm doing my very best =)


BettaStud said:


> We need a picture update












Sent from my EVA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## heyhoo

do you feed Male betta while he was picking up eggs and frys?


----------



## leed

plazuk1986 said:


> Here You go. Not very best pics I'm afraid and don't show all the fish but you can see how much they very in size. The two big ones I'm holding are the biggest of them all. Because of my health issues I could not take care of the as best that I should although I'm doing my very best =)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my EVA-L09 using Tapatalk


omg they are sooo tiny and cute!!! i want to take a photo like that when mine grow up!! Keep us updated! :grin2:


----------



## leed

heyhoo said:


> do you feed Male betta while he was picking up eggs and frys?


For me, I don't feed my males until the fry are free swimming and i remove him.


----------



## plazuk1986

Fry are growing steadily, smaller ones are starting to catch up to the big ones. They are now 5months old and are about half of size of what they should be by now.
I thought I did it all right. Daily water changes, a lot of good quality food, live frozen and dry and I still managed to mess it up somehow.
I know its said people usually mess up their first spawn but I was kind of hoping I will be doing a second one by now =)

One of my biggest fry changed colour recently. At first I thought it was sick or something when it started loosing all of its blue colour. Now its just reddish and weird looking.
I have a few blue fish but almost all of them have iridescent body, be is pearly ping or bluish tones, they all sparkle like mad! 
I even have a couple of yellow body blue white fined fish, one is most likely a male, did not expect that.

They are all so beautiful, it's a shame they are so small. Makes me reconsider giving it another try. 


Sent from my EVA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## leed

plazuk1986 said:


> Fry are growing steadily, smaller ones are starting to catch up to the big ones. They are now 5months old and are about half of size of what they should be by now.
> I thought I did it all right. Daily water changes, a lot of good quality food, live frozen and dry and I still managed to mess it up somehow.
> I know its said people usually mess up their first spawn but I was kind of hoping I will be doing a second one by now =)
> 
> One of my biggest fry changed colour recently. At first I thought it was sick or something when it started loosing all of its blue colour. Now its just reddish and weird looking.
> I have a few blue fish but almost all of them have iridescent body, be is pearly ping or bluish tones, they all sparkle like mad!
> I even have a couple of yellow body blue white fined fish, one is most likely a male, did not expect that.
> 
> They are all so beautiful, it's a shame they are so small. Makes me reconsider giving it another try.
> 
> 
> Sent from my EVA-L09 using Tapatalk


Thanks for the update! I'm very about how big your fry are and how old they are right now. I feel like im having a similar problem its been 1 month and they're only about .25 inch. I feel like I might have stressed them out a little bit, or i'm not feeding enough, but I did look up one of Joep Van Esch's spawn log, he did have small fry like mine at 1 month.


----------



## Hannibalic30

How are they doing now?


----------



## Viva La Juda

Hannibalic30 said:


> How are they doing now?


Can you post picture updates on your fry., I would love to see them grow. Not bad for a first try.


----------



## Zellie

plazuk1986 said:


> Made this video of my fish. It is a really bad video (no light and through plastic) but you can see male flaring at female in the first half, second half is just him building the nest.
> I made this video just to show the ones who are curious what the males form is like. Unfortunately you wont be able to see just how vibrant his colours are.


Beautiful colors!


----------

